# Oily Feathers (neem oil)



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi 
Sorry to post yet another question.... the pigeon I have who I took to the vet last week seems to have oily feathers underneath and also slightly oily tail feathers. This is going to be my fault from when I was trying to loosen thread with neem oil, as she feet weren't properly covered. Should I be trying to wash her feathers to get it out, and it so what with? I'm in the UK, and I've read to use Dawn but I don't think it's sold here.
Thanks


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You could check with a pet store, vet clinic, or rehabber to see what is available in the UK. Call around. I'm sure there must be a product similar to Dawn. Last resort, try googling to find a product safe to use. Maybe check with other bird fanciers, if any are close by, to see what they use.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks - actually a picture is probably useful as it's not massively oily, so it might not be necessary. Here's a picture, if anyone has any advice much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is possible that with regular bathing it will come out. You can add a little organic apple cider vinegar to the birds bath water.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would leave it, but if you ever need it Dawn is Fairy Liquid.


----------

